
Show HN: Wordigami – My new game and side project (Android/iOS) - kwellman
http://wordigami.com
======
kwellman
I made a game! I guess that’s not very exciting in itself, but it took me many
months, from conception to publication, and it was a lot of hard work (way
more than I expected). It was written in C++ using cocos2d-x.

Wordigami is a fun and original word game that challenges you to rearrange
letter tiles into a grid that spells a common word along every row and column.
Someone described it to me as being like a word game that you play like Game
of Fifteen.

Any feedback appreciated. Thanks for checking it out!

Direct links:

iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wordigami/id1082173497?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wordigami/id1082173497?mt=8)

Android:
[http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yargies.wor...](http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yargies.wordigami)

